# Opening an HR24-200 for hard drive replacement...



## res6jya6 (Jul 26, 2016)

Okay - I was looking for a walk through on opening my HR24-200 in order to access the hard drive. I was unable to do so and ended up going in blind. It was, however, stupid easy

1. Locate the four spaces on the left and right sides of the receiver (looking at the bottom) 
2. Use a flathead screwdriver to "pop these tabs open. Lift the" guts" of the receiver out of the cover
3. Locate and remove the two small screws near the front of the hard drive enclosure. 
4. Locate and remove the torx screws from above the USB ports on the back. 
5. Gently lift the disk enclosure until you can disconnect the power and sata cables. 
6. Remove the four screws from the disk enclosure and remove the drive. 
Reverse to put back together.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Opening and modifying leased recevers is against DIRECTV policy. DIRECTV Equipment Lease Agreement...Part Two:...Warranty Disclaimer..."You have no right to...alter or tamper with the equipment".


----------



## res6jya6 (Jul 26, 2016)

MysteryMan said:


> Opening and modifying leased recevers is against DIRECTV policy. DIRECTV Equipment Lease Agreement...Part Two:...Warranty Disclaimer..."You have no right to...alter or tamper with the equipment".


Are you placing this disclaimer to forwarn others, or myself?


----------



## ReggieA (Jul 26, 2016)

Can a regular service technician do this?

Reason I ask: My HR44/500 receiver has a bad tuner, one of the five doesn't "see" the incoming signal. It's #3 at the moment; the receiver seems to reassign the numbers if the pre-amp unit looses power. (It was #1.) What happens is that if I am recording two shows, or recording one and watching another, there are no more available tuners and anything else I might want to watch or record (which would be assigned to Tuner #3) can't be watched or recorded - I get the "error, cable disconnected" message EVEN WHEN I'm actually watching and/or recording something successfully! The cable is obviously fine, since I'm using it successfully; the problem must be in the tuner itself.

So it needs serviced, probably swapped out for a replacement... BUT the hard drive is 96% full! I want to save or back-up the contents, and I suspect that means removing the hard drive, and putting it into a new receiver. If I could hook my laptop to the Ethernet port, and drain the programming off into a backup drive, that would be terrific; but apparently that's not possible. Any suggestions? Or should I just limp along with a crippled receiver?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ReggieA said:


> Can a regular service technician do this?
> 
> Reason I ask: My HR44/500 receiver has a bad tuner, one of the five doesn't "see" the incoming signal. It's #3 at the moment; the receiver seems to reassign the numbers if the pre-amp unit looses power. (It was #1.) What happens is that if I am recording two shows, or recording one and watching another, there are no more available tuners and anything else I might want to watch or record (which would be assigned to Tuner #3) can't be watched or recorded - I get the "error, cable disconnected" message EVEN WHEN I'm actually watching and/or recording something successfully! The cable is obviously fine, since I'm using it successfully; the problem must be in the tuner itself.
> 
> So it needs serviced, probably swapped out for a replacement... BUT the hard drive is 96% full! I want to save or back-up the contents, and I suspect that means removing the hard drive, and putting it into a new receiver. If I could hook my laptop to the Ethernet port, and drain the programming off into a backup drive, that would be terrific; but apparently that's not possible. Any suggestions? Or should I just limp along with a crippled receiver?


Recordings are encrypted to the DVR and can't be transferred. As posted, it is against DIRECTV policy to alter or tamper with leased equipment. If you're having equipment issues call DIRECTV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ReggieA said:


> Can a regular service technician do this?


No.

See you other thread, where it looks like the issue is not with the Genie.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

res6jya6 said:


> Are you placing this disclaimer to forwarn others, or myself?


Probably both.


----------

